# Prime for fuel tap



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys,
I am replacing the fuel tap on my '07 650 Brute. Is there a procedure for doing the PRI position on the valve(?). I am assuming that stands for prime. The other position is RUN. Does it need to be turned over for a time in the PRI position and then switch it to RUN? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mr.Scruffy said:


> Hey guys,
> I am replacing the fuel tap on my '07 650 Brute. Is there a procedure for doing the PRI position on the valve(?). I am assuming that stands for prime. The other position is RUN. Does it need to be turned over for a time in the PRI position and then switch it to RUN? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Yes, PRI is to prime the pump itself. Once the carbs get fuel, turn it over to run and leave it there. If you ever run it out of gas, turn it to PRI again and do the same.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you do that without pulling the electrical tray back out to get to the top of the tank? I know that I will be able to tell once I get it all back togather. Just wanted to know before hand.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

yes just lift your igniter out of the way and you can access it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> yes just lift your igniter out of the way and you can access it.


Mmm..I think its the other box...the actuator controler...maybe not..its been a while...lol


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

lol it's one of them cause the plastic tray has a hole in it so you can access it.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I was really looking forward to getting the old Brute back running this weekend but my parts order got delayed a week. Dang it! Sure seems that these Brute parts are awful expensive. I can feel the addiction has started.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

only gets worse from here lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mr.Scruffy said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I was really looking forward to getting the old Brute back running this weekend but my parts order got delayed a week. Dang it! Sure seems that these Brute parts are awful expensive. I can feel the addiction has started.


Just think how expensive the parts would be if you had a Can Am...:bigeyes:


----------

